# LVM failure after power outage

## UltraLinuz

My lvm volume fails after a powerdown and of coarse this is one of these disk that I did't backup since it should not contain any valuable information and ....

When I do a vgscan I get the following response:

/dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 1000204795904: Input/output error

  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 1000204877824: Input/output error

  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 53687025664: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 53687083008: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/sda1: read failed after 0 of 1024 at 1000202174464: Input/output error

  /dev/sda1: read failed after 0 of 1024 at 1000202231808: Input/output error

  /dev/sda1: read failed after 0 of 1024 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/sda1: read failed after 0 of 1024 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/sda1: read failed after 0 of 2048 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 536870846464: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 536870903808: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 17179803648: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 17179860992: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 7516127232: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 7516184576: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-4: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 21474770944: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-4: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 21474828288: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-4: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-4: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-4: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-5: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 343597318144: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-5: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 343597375488: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-5: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-5: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 4096: Input/output error

  /dev/dm-5: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error

What would be the right procedure to restore the volume? or where can I find a proper guide how to deal with this problem?

Thnx

----------

## bombcar

You first will want to run the manufacturer's test on the drive, after making sure all cables are seated correctly.

If it passes, try booting again. If it fails, there are some options. You can tell dd to keep copying even if it hits bad sectors, and try to image the entire /dev/sda to another disk, and then try to bring up the LVM on that new disk.

----------

## UltraLinuz

I can give it a try but wouldn't you copy all the bad stuff as well?

----------

